# Making a wood fish net



## rg05 (Jan 6, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone knew how to make a wood fishing net where the wood is laminated and looks like it is bended to make the bow part. Any ideas on how to do that? i've never done any bending


----------



## garryswf (Aug 17, 2009)

There are plans on how to build a wood fishing net in the latest issue of Woodsmith weekend woodworking magizine. Try this--www.woodsmith.com


----------



## lucas.j.dunton (Feb 27, 2008)

Here are a couple of decent links
http://flyanglersonline.com/features/canada/can33.php
http://www.joelwoodworks.com/index_files/page0116.htm


----------



## Dean Miller (Jan 29, 2009)

Check out the ones I made in my photo gallery. Its not hard to do. Thin strips soaked in hot water and bent around a clamp frame to dry, then glue them together. Order nets from fishnets.com. Dean Miller


----------

